# Finally took time to take pics (pic heavy)



## V2LUCKY (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow my collection has grown a lot
Here's the old thread, see the difference?...
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=24836


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 1, 2006)

that's a very nice collection!!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 1, 2006)

quite nice girl!!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 2, 2006)

nice collection. i love the brushes...so many


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW! Nice collection


----------



## user6 (Jul 24, 2006)

*drooling* dude........sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## juli (Jul 24, 2006)

Omigodd nice collection!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i love love love the piggies!!! &everything you own.  wow....


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 25, 2006)

very nice


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh nice!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 18, 2007)

i spy a petticoat and stereo rose...nice collection...ur very organized and neat!!!!!


----------



## London1 (Feb 18, 2007)

I wish I could keep my makeup that organised..I keep in all in somewhat of a good order in a Japonesque Train case.


----------



## kalice (Mar 28, 2007)

is that a gold metal pigment mini?? i never knew they came out with that... wow htf. great collection!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 28, 2007)

wow this is a fantastic collection!!  and very organized!  impressive


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

wow, that is such an amazing collection!!


----------

